# Blob Top Torpedo C.MUMBY & Co.



## bermuda bottles (Dec 1, 2007)

I think this was an advertising bottle? In the center of the slug plate is an anchor with the word TRADEMARK.Above and below it says SODA WATER MAKERS TO HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN.On the rear it has C.MUMBY & Co. PORTSMOUTH AND COSPORT. I need some help on this one,i can't find any info on age/rarety/value.I hope i am right in thinking it is an advertising bottle,any input on this would be helpful.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Dec 1, 2007)

pic #2


----------



## deepbluedigger (Dec 4, 2007)

It's a standard soda or lemonade bottle. It would have been filled originally by Mumby & Co. in England. Small paper labels would have been used, probably identifying which flavour of drink was inside, but the embossing was the main way to identify the maker of the contents. Commonly used in the UK up to about WW1. Hope this helps.


----------



## BeachComber (Dec 10, 2007)

hi, 
    I am also from Bermuda and have found several of these Hamilton shaped Mumbys with the anchor. Your right, it is definately hard to find any info on this particular bottle company online. I was lucky enough to see one complete with lables and contents from a collector that used to live in St. Davids. From what he beleived, it dated from 1880-1890 and was pretty common. Personally I think its a very attractive bottle.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have one of these, it is one of two that I own!  The one I own is the half size, and I picked it up on e-bay.  I paid a little less but the seller informed me that it was worth about 30 pounds, or 60 bucks or so.  I believe he said the half size was rare....  He also infomred me it was circa 1890....


----------



## redbrass_ca (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking  to acquire a torpedo Mumby and Co like the one shown in the picture above in this thread.  I found one while diving in Halifax Harbour a number of years ago but the entire upper portion is missing.  The bottle does not have to be perfect ( i.e I would accept a bottle with a chip)  Please let me know

 Thierry G. Papion
 Fall River Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2008)

Like your bottle, Bermuda.  How's the weather there?  What's the deal with privies there?  I always enjoy your pics.  
 Laur


----------



## bonesbda (Jan 19, 2008)

well you've got one of about 7 differant mumby's.there's big/ small torpedoes like that, round bottom version, ten pin type, almost round bottom, early versions without the anchor and even a clay gingerbeer bottle. he seemed very sucessful.


----------



## BeachComber (Jan 20, 2008)

I have also seen a Codd mumby. Same motto as the hamilton one with the anchor.


----------



## Virge857 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Thierry did you ever obtain the Mumby and Co bottle you required as I have one which I am happy to part with. It is in very good condition.


----------

